# Avid shorty 6 vs.Avid shorty Ultimate



## shackleton (Jan 15, 2011)

I have shorty 4 (stock on my 2003 fuji cross) and i'm thinking about upgrading.How much of a performance difference between the two?All experiences appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*My personal opinion...*

Worth every penny I paid on Ebay. I had the Shorty 6s and never really liked them. The Ultimates are LIGHT years stronger. Even with the 6s set up perfectly, they simply didn't stop like the Ultimates. I also found them for $56/pair, so the cost was not as much as the full price I have seen.

Plus, the ability to change configuration is a selling point for most. I have mine in the short configuration, so they really grab.

Like I said, my opinion, totally worth it.


----------



## scrub (May 19, 2010)

I had the shorty 4 and switched the front for a tektro cr720 left the shorty 4 on the rear and put koolstop salmons on both. works great.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I went from the shorty 6s to ultimates this winter. I never really had major problems with the 6s but, when I got the rear adjusted where I was happy with them (cable / lever pos), they were a total ***** to open / close cause they were so bloody tight. I ended up trying to use the wider straddler on the back and I kissed my stopping power goodby. it wasn't a problem outside of a few races were I was going downhill at a good clip and I was **** scared about dying. 

so far the ultimates seem like a great upgrade. the feel is good and the stopping power is better. the ability and ease of adjusting is better to. I'm pretty happy so far. I didn't get mine for $60 though.


----------



## JonCu (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ultimates!*

I really like the Ultimates... I don't know if braking in CX is ever not worth the upgrade.


----------

